# Nuphar Japonica, flower (picture)



## Colepeji (May 25, 2007)

Hi, here are some pictures.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats very cool! Tell us more about your tank?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Lovely tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank, the flower is great.


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Vey nice plant and brilliant tank!


----------



## Colepeji (May 25, 2007)

Hi: first that all, I want to apologize for my english, I am from Bolivia, southamerica, so I speak spanish.
Thanks all for your comments.
My auqrium size 250 x 60 x 50 cm
It has now 3 years with the actual decoration. 
Ph 6.2
Hg 3
Kh 2
Change water every 15 days, 250 lts, water rain.
Ilumination 6 fluorescent bulbs, day light.


----------

